# Garfield`s Räucherofen-Bauanleitung



## Garfield0815 (7. Februar 2005)

Bauplan „Mein Räucherofen“

Auf Grund der großen Nachfrage nach dem Bauplan, habe ich mich entschlossen, diesen hier zu veröffentlichen.
Zuerst mal eine (nicht ganz Maßstab gerechte) Skizze des benötigten Bleches.
Ich habe V2A Blech in der Stärke 1mm genommen.
Andere Bleche funktionieren natürlich auch, sollten aber zumindest Feuerverzinkt sein.
Ich habe mir in einer Schlosserei eine ganze Tafel (1,50m x 2,50m) VA Blech nach der Zeichnung zuschneiden lassen. 
Dort gibt es die entsprechenden Schlagscheren und die Bleche werden schön rechtwinklig, so das man sie außen nicht mehr groß bearbeiten muss.
Nur die Ausschnitte habe ich selber gemacht.
Des weiteren brauchte ich ca. 10m Aluwinkel 20 x 20mm, einige Blindnieten, Scharniere,
Verschlüsse und ein „Ofenrohr“.  Außerdem 2 Grillroste 60 x 40cm und 2 Möbelgriffe aus
Metall und 1 oder 2 Thermometer bis mind. 120°C.







 Die blauen Bereich in der Skizze werden (ich habe eine Stichsäge genommen)  wie schon gesagt ausgeschnitten und beiseite gelegt, die brauchen wir später noch. Das rote Stück ist Abfall.






Angezeichnet habe ich die Ausschnitte, indem ich das Türblech auf das Frontblech gelegt habe und mit einem „Edding“ darum herum gemalt habe und dann 2cm weiter innen noch ein Viereck angezeichnet habe.
Das heißt: Die Tür misst 90cm x 50 cm, der Ausschnitt 86 cm x 46 cm.
Wenn man genau hinsieht kann man es auf dem Foto erkennen.
Den Ausschnitt für die Brennraumtür habe ich genauso gefertigt, wobei die Breite mit der oberen Türe übereinstimmt und die Höhe individuell anpassbar ist.
Die Unterkannte der Tür liegt bei mir ca.5cm über dem Boden.
Die Brennraumtür bauen wir später aus dem ausgeschnitten Blechrest der oberen Tür.






Nachdem die Türöffnungen ausgeschnitten sind, ist Vorsicht geboten, denn Stabilität ist etwas ganz anderes, als das was wir jetzt haben.
Deshalb habe ich die Seiten gleich mit Aluprofilen vernietet.

Dabei aber daran denken, dass der Deckel noch drauf muss und die Profile dem Entsprechend
Anzupassen.






Wenn die Aluprofile links und rechts an dem Frontblech angenietet sind, ist wieder soviel Stabilität gegeben, dass wir die Türen befestigen können.
Auch dafür habe ich Blindnieten genommen.






Bevor wir die Türe aber befestigen müssen noch die Löcher für die Thermometer gebohrt werden.
Ich habe 2 genommen, eins im oberen und eins im unteren Drittel des Ofens.






Die Brennraumtür bauen wir wie gesagt aus dem Ausschnitt der oberen Türe und nieten sie ebenfalls fest.

Dann an jede Tür ein Möbelgriff ,die Verschlüsse und unsere Ofenvorderseite ist fertig.






Jetzt geht es an den Zusammenbau. Eigentlich keine große Aufgabe, denn es werden im Prinzip nur die Seitenwände und die Rückwand mit Winkelprofilen zusammen genietet.
Das ist auf den vorhergehenden Bildern ganz gut zu erkennen.

Wenn der Zusammenbau soweit erledigt ist, fehlt noch das Dach. (der Deckel)
In das Deckelblech schneiden wir zuerst ein Loch, durch das später der Rauch und die Abgase abziehen können.






Jetzt wird es etwas kniffelig und eure Phantasie ist gefragt.
Es ist nämlich gar nicht so einfach etwas passendes für den Kamin zu finden.
Ich hatte Glück das in unserer Firma gerade die Dächer erneuert wurden und habe dort was ideales gefunden, eine Art Lüftungsrohr aus Alu.
Eine eckige Platte auf die ein Stück Rohr geschweißt war. Evtl. mal beim Dachdecker fragen.
Ich habe aus den Abfallblechen ca.1 cm breite Streifen geschnitten und diese an 3 Seiten unter die Platte gelegt und vernietet. 
Eine Seite bleibt offen, da wird später ein Schieber eingepasst, mit dem man den Rauchabzug beim Räuchervorgang verschließen kann.
Auch der Schieber wird  aus den Reststücken gefertigt wird.






Damit ist der Ofen so gut wie fertig. Innen habe ich noch links und rechts ein Profil angenietet auf dem die Aufhängestangen befestigt sind. Ich habe dazu 59cm lange Gewindestangen genommen, somit hat man auf jeder Seite 5mm Luft.
Etwa in der Mitte des Ofens und über der Feuerstelle habe ich je einen Grillrost eingelegt.






Falls mal ein Fisch runterfällt, fällt er nicht ins Feuer und wird trotzdem Geräuchert. 
Wenn ihr sauber arbeitet könnt ihr die Roste auf die Nieten auflegen und braucht keine spezielle Auflagen einzunieten
Auf die Roste lege ich beim Räuchern Alugrillschalen damit kein Fett ins Feuer bzw. auf die 
in zweiter Lage aufgehängten Fische tropft.
Der obere Rost dient nämlich gleichzeitig zum Aufhängen von weitere Fischen 

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Selbstverständlich könnt ihr auch als oberste Aufhängung einen Grillrost nehmen, das solltet ihr aber rechtzeitig überlegen, denn den müsstet ihr nämlich einbauen *bevor ihr den Deckel drauf macht*.
An der untersten Kannte des Ofens, also am Boden, habe ich vorne und hinten je ein 
Winkeleisen genietet und darauf eine Passende Waschbetonplatte gelegt, das verleiht der ganzen Sache mehr Standfestigkeit.
Ich hoffe diese Anleitung ist verständlich. 
Viel Spaß beim Nachbauen und Räuchern. Auf das euer Ofen dann irgendwann so aussieht.






Nachtrag: Was das Teil euch kostet liegt in der Hautsache daran wieviel ihr für`s Blech bezahlen müßt.
Der ganze Kleinkram liegt so ca. bei 50-60 Euro.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Garfield`s Räucherofen-Bauanleitung*

Eine Tolle Sache so ein Teil & ich denke auch verständlich erklärt bzw. beschrieben & für Boadies  
mit Handwerks bzw.Metallausbildung leicht nachzubauen...!

Wann werden wir mal Kosten kommen dürfen???

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Fitti (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Garfield`s Räucherofen-Bauanleitung*

Auch für Laien absolut verständlich  #r


----------



## Garfield0815 (7. Februar 2005)

*AW: Garfield`s Räucherofen-Bauanleitung*



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Tolle Sache so ein Teil & ich denke auch verständlich erklärt bzw. beschrieben & für Boadies
> mit Handwerks bzw.Metallausbildung leicht nachzubauen...!
> 
> Wann werden wir mal Kosten kommen dürfen???
> ...



Guido
Kosten tut der auch  :q  :q  :q


----------



## marc74 (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Garfield`s Räucherofen-Bauanleitung*

Danke für die tolle Anleitung... Ich werde ihn auf jeden Fall mal nachbauen. Die Bilder gibt es dann später.


----------



## bastelberg (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Garfield`s Räucherofen-Bauanleitung*

Hai Garfield,
super Anleitung. Wo bekommt man die Verschlüsse her? Der Rest ist kein Thema.
Gruss bastelberg


----------



## Garfield0815 (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Garfield`s Räucherofen-Bauanleitung*



			
				bastelberg schrieb:
			
		

> Hai Garfield,
> super Anleitung. Wo bekommt man die Verschlüsse her? Der Rest ist kein Thema.
> Gruss bastelberg


Wir haben die auf der Arbeit. habe sie aber auch schon bei Westfalia gesehen.
Ich erkundige mich mal wie die Dinger genau heißen.


----------



## bastelberg (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Garfield`s Räucherofen-Bauanleitung*

Hallo Garfield,
hab sie im Internet schon gefunden. Heissen : vertkale Schnellspanner.
Muss nur noch herausfinden, wo man die Dinger günstig bekommt. Vielleicht guck ich mal erst bei e-bay vorbei. Die haben sonst auch allet, danke trotzdem
Gruss Bastelberg


----------



## bastelberg (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Garfield`s Räucherofen-Bauanleitung*

Achso,
nochwas zu deinem Räucherofen. Was mir sehr gut gefällt ist die Sache mit den Türen. Ich hab zwar auch einen R-Ofen, jedoch nur nach oben offen, d.h. Fische einhängen, Deckel zu und los geht's. Man hat keinen Einfluss Mehr oder mal schnell schmulen ist auch net, brennt vieisch in den Augen, Hust, Hust. Bin schon am überlegen,ob man auch Glasfenster einsetzen kann. Die sind zwar ziemlich schnell dicht, aber auf ein Versuch könnte man es ja ankommen lassen.
Bis denne


----------



## atair (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Garfield`s Räucherofen-Bauanleitung*

Einfach genial, genial einfach!!!!

Danke schön!!!!!!


----------



## HD4ever (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Garfield`s Räucherofen-Bauanleitung*

#6  ... klasse !!!!


----------



## Dorsch1 (8. Februar 2005)

*AW: Garfield`s Räucherofen-Bauanleitung*

Super Bauanleitung. #6


----------



## Wedaufischer (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Garfield`s Räucherofen-Bauanleitung*

Klasse Anleitung! #6 #6

Der nicht so geneigte Bastler fragt sicher gleich: "Wo ist die Bestellannahme?"


----------



## seatrout61 (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Garfield`s Räucherofen-Bauanleitung*

#6  #6  #6 Spitzenmässiges Teil #6  #6  #6


----------



## Forellenudo (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Garfield`s Räucherofen-Bauanleitung*



> ob man auch Glasfenster einsetzen kann


 kann man schon,nur du wirst dadurch nicht besser sehen können


----------



## bastelberg (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Garfield`s Räucherofen-Bauanleitung*

Tach Udo,
stimmt auch wieder. Ausserdem macht Glas die ganze Sache nur noch schwerer.
Und Tschüss
Bastelberg


----------



## DanielV64 (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Garfield`s Räucherofen-Bauanleitung*

Super Bauanleitung!  Werde mir ganz bestimmt auch noch dieses Jahr einen Bauen. Vielen Dank.   DanielV64


----------



## Wertachfischer (20. Februar 2005)

*AW: Garfield`s Räucherofen-Bauanleitung*

Hallo,

ich habe mir vor ca. 2 Jahren so in etwa wie hier vorgestellt einen Räucherofen gebaut (ganz aus V2A).

Maße ca. 30 x 30 x 100 cm ; auch mit 2 Türen ; mit Innen-Kaminen (wie bei den käuflichen Geräten).

Beheizt wird das ganze mit einem 4,2 kW-Gasbrenner.

Ich hatte allerdings nicht ganz so viel Arbeit zu investieren, ich fand im Schrott ein Stück von einer Klima-Anlage aus V2A.

Aufwand: 
- Ausschneiden 2 Türen
- Einbau der beiden Innen-Kamine
- Deckel / Boden einbauen
- Türen einbauen
- Ablagewinkel einbauen
- Roste besorgen

Wenn sich jemand dafür interessiert, kann ich gerne Bilder davon machen und zusenden.

In einem 2. Bauabschnitt habe ich mir noch einen Fuß angefertigt (aus V2A) damit ich nicht immer am Boden rum rutschen muß.


----------



## Hansibutt (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Garfield`s Räucherofen-Bauanleitung*

Raucherofen ist klasse werde in nachbauen  

Hansibutt noch 56 Tage|wavey:


----------



## Wolfibutt (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Garfield`s Räucherofen-Bauanleitung*

@hansibutt|kopfkrat

gut eingelebt im board.
Aber 56 Tage ist falsch.
Also !!! 1 Euro
Gruss HOL


----------



## bastelberg (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Garfield`s Räucherofen-Bauanleitung*



			
				Wertachfischer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mir vor ca. 2 Jahren so in etwa wie hier vorgestellt einen Räucherofen gebaut (ganz aus V2A).
> 
> ...


Okidoki, lass mal'n paar Bilder sehen.
Gruss  Basti


----------



## Forellinator (13. März 2007)

*AW: Garfield`s Räucherofen-Bauanleitung*

Schöne anleitung...sehr sehr gut


----------



## Reisender (13. März 2007)

*AW: Garfield`s Räucherofen-Bauanleitung*

Klasse Anleitug !!:vik: :vik: 

Ich würde noch an den Türinnen Seiten Feuerfeste Abdichtungen machen, damit der Sud nicht an den Schönen Schrank runter läuft. Zusätzlich würde ich Feuerfeste Steine unten einbauen um die Gewährleistung zu haben, das die Waschbetonplatten nicht Springen und Reißen.


Man/n was hätte ich für ein Spaß wenn ich Platz oder einen Garten hätte !!! Dann würde ich Tag und Nacht die Kiste am Glühen haben......:c 

Klasse gemacht Stephan.......Respekt für die Anweisung.|wavey:


----------



## fischerkoenig (16. März 2007)

*AW: Garfield`s Räucherofen-Bauanleitung*

AW: Garfield`s Räucherofen-Bauanleitung

Habe einen Verbesserungsvorschlag.Lege das unterste Gitter einfach mit Lavasteinen
kommplett aus. Sie halten erstens das Feuer zurück,und zweitens erhitzen sie sich sehr stark. Um die Steine zu säubern brauchst du sie nur abzubrennen.


----------



## Tinca53 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Garfield`s Räucherofen-Bauanleitung*

|bla: 
KLASSE
WENN MEIN BRUDER ZEIT HAT
UND ICH DAS GELD FÜR MATERIAL
BEKOMMT IHR VIEL BILDER VOM BAU MEINES RÄUCHEROFENS.


----------



## saviola79 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Garfield`s Räucherofen-Bauanleitung*

Hallo,
Echt Spitze Deine Anleitung,werde demnächst auch anfangen Deinen Räucherofen nachzubauen.

Nur ein paar Fragen habe ich noch.

-werden die Bleche am Ofen,nur Stumpf aneinander gelegt,und mit den Winkel vernietet.
Raucht es da an den Seiten nicht raus wenn der Ofen in Betrieb ist?

-macht man auf der Waschbetonplatte das Feuer,bekommt die keine Risse bei der Hitze?

-wie Warm wird das Blech von aussen,fängt da der Gummi an den schnellspannern nicht an zu schmelzen?

so ich glaube das wars erstmals mit meinen Fragen,der Rest wird dann kommen wenn ich anfange zu montieren.

Danke schon mal im voraus,
mfg Saviola79


----------



## Bushmaster3k (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Garfield`s Räucherofen-Bauanleitung*

da brat mir einer n Storch


----------



## Fishaholic (1. November 2007)

*AW: Garfield`s Räucherofen-Bauanleitung*

Tolles Ding! Klasse Arbeit!

Ich habe mir vor einiger Zeit aus Edelstahl n Rohr mit ca 55cm Durchmesser bauen lassen, Passenden Deckel dazu hab ich auch. Ich brauch nur noch das Unterteil, das zum einen die Hitze liefern soll (völig abgetrennt zum Räucherteil, evtl mit eigenem "Schlot") zum anderen die Räucherspäne in einer Art Schublade aufnehmen soll und dann auch noch so etwas wie eine Fettauffangschale hat, damit das Fett nicht in die Späne troft und dann gemeinsam verbrennt...
Hat da jemand ne Idee?

MFG
Steffen


----------



## Kuschi777 (20. März 2008)

*AW: Garfield`s Räucherofen-Bauanleitung*

HI,

ich weiß das der Thread schon etwas älter ist,
aber ich hätte noch eine Frage,
wieviele Forellen passen in den Ofen wenn man in genau nach der Anleitung baut (normale Forellen 400-600g)



Gruß
Flo


----------



## krausew (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Garfield`s Räucherofen-Bauanleitung*



Garfield0815 schrieb:


> Bauplan „Mein Räucherofen“
> 
> Auf Grund der großen Nachfrage nach dem Bauplan, habe ich mich entschlossen, diesen hier zu veröffentlichen.
> Zuerst mal eine (nicht ganz Maßstab gerechte) Skizze des benötigten Bleches.
> ...


Hai Garfield!
Super Schrank, nur wie komme ich an den Bauplan, bei mir zeigt dein Bericht das schriftliche, und nicht die Bilder des Planes, (sind nur Quartrade und in der Mitte ein Kreuz) ist das normal? 
Für deine Hilfe wäre ich Dankbar 
Gruß krausew


----------



## tudells (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Garfield`s Räucherofen-Bauanleitung*

schadde, das die Bilder nicht sichbar sind;(


----------



## Anglerjugend (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Garfield`s Räucherofen-Bauanleitung*



tudells schrieb:


> schadde, das die Bilder nicht sichbar sind;(


 
Jo ich kann auch keine sehen >.<


----------



## MadMax09 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Garfield`s Räucherofen-Bauanleitung*

Bin auch an den Bildern interressiert.
Kann das noch mal jemand auffrischen?


----------



## Bondex (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Garfield`s Räucherofen-Bauanleitung*

sehe auch nüscht :-(


----------



## Anglerjugend (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Garfield`s Räucherofen-Bauanleitung*

Kann das ein Mod reparieren? Das mit den Bildern


----------



## MadMax09 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Garfield`s Räucherofen-Bauanleitung*

ich denke mal die bilder sind gelöscht oder verschoben, aber das ding haben doch so viele gebaut, da muss doch einer noch die pläne haben......hoffentlich


----------



## dexter_88 (28. September 2010)

*AW: Garfield`s Räucherofen-Bauanleitung*

kann jemand die bilder noch mal posten für alle die das ganze erst jahre später gefunden haben?!


----------



## AltrheinFischer (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Garfield`s Räucherofen-Bauanleitung*

Hallo zusammen,

die Anleitung inklusive Bilder könnt Ihr hier finden:

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/maerz05_raeucherofen.htm

Grüße,
AlthreinFischer


----------

